# WOW! Slate Pro Audio RAVEN MTX



## Vox71 (Mar 25, 2008)

Has anyone seen this? Ok, home recordists who's buying one? Complete touch screen DAW console. I can only imagine the price on this. Geez it would be a couple grand just for the screen

Check it out: http://youtu.be/4HHiXqcyu2M


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Looks like a sound engineer's dream come true. Yesterday's science fiction becomes today's science.


----------

